

The First image clicked on by a browser - donohoe
http://www.oobject.com/first-images-from-atoms-to-the-universe/lhc-the-first-image-clicked-on-by-a-browser/7566/

======
vessenes
Yow! It makes me really happy that the first image on the web was a girl band,
and not just any girl band, but french-speaking scientist girls. We should
have seen youtube coming far earlier than we did, apparently..

